# Who Do Dental X-rays 'Belong' To?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

A couple of weeks ago Mrs j. paid a lot of money (by our standards) to see a highly regarded dental specialist in respect of a long term condition. Amongst other things, the specialist took about a dozen X-rays of the infected areas. With modern technology we were able to see the X-rays on the specialist's computer within seconds of the pictures being taken. Mrs j. would now like the X-rays to be forwarded to her own dental practitioner to take remedial action. We have now had a letter from the specialist saying we can have the X-rays at _£10-00 per X-ray_. How does he get that figure considering that all he has to do is send the X-rays as an email attachment?

Indeed, as my header asks, are X-rays of my wife's teeth the specialist's to keep & charge us for?


----------

